
Boom Supersonic (YC W16) XB-1 Fuselage Construction Underway - starpilot
https://www.linkedin.com/posts/boom-technology-inc%2E_avgeek-aviation-aerospace-activity-6613206751187730432-Fttx
======
cconcepts
I hadnt heard of this company till now but looks like they're doing some gutsy
work.

I went to their website to learn more and (call me cynical) was surprised how
emotive it was.

I understand that getting this sort of thing done requires a stupendous amount
of capital but I would have thought appealing to the emotive sensibilities of
your average web trudger isn't going to help for this kind of project....

~~~
MarkMc
Useful for attracting talent, I guess

~~~
OnlineGladiator
I always find this sort of thing to be a turnoff, and I work in robotics and
have done stints in aerospace.

------
Isamu
More about the XB-1 "baby boom":

[https://boomsupersonic.com/xb-1](https://boomsupersonic.com/xb-1)

------
mark-r
It would be great to see a new airplane company ascend as Boeing self
destructs. We won't be that lucky I'm sure.

~~~
themagician
A 100-year old company with 150,000 direct employees, responsible for the safe
transportation of countless millions every day, all day long, year after
year—as well as being one of the largest military contractors responsible for
everything from ICBMs to space flight—and a single questionable design
decision for a single passenger aircraft has people calling for their ultimate
demise.

Nice.

~~~
bronson
Calling for? No. Don't shoot the messenger.

In the first year of flying their most important new airplane, they managed to
kill 350 passengers. This is unprecedented in modern air travel, worse than
all others combined (including DC-9, Tu-154, and A320). Boeing had information
on MCAS's twitchiness in 2015, so why did they allow a second plane to crash?
And now they've bungled the grounding, originally suggesting to airlines they
might be flying again in May:
[https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/01/business/boeing-737-softw...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/01/business/boeing-737-software.html)

You must admit, their ineptitude through this whole ordeal is just
incomprehensible. I'm sure you're right, and Boeing probably better people in
charge of their other divisions ... but, if so, then they need to put them on
the MAX!

~~~
sunstone
When you kick out the engineers and call in the Harvard MBA's it's a near
certainty you'll start to lose altitude it's just a question of how fast the
descent will be. In this case it was very fast indeed.

------
xrd
I watched the video posted below. Says they have 110 engineers so they must
have significant investment and growth if they were in the W16 batch. I'm
really curious if anyone can speak to why they went with YC? This seems like a
much longer haul. YC seems geared towards very different segments and
coaching. Obviously I'm totally wrong about that!

~~~
tim333
Some stuff here: [https://blog.ycombinator.com/founder-stories-blake-scholl-
of...](https://blog.ycombinator.com/founder-stories-blake-scholl-of-boom-
technology/)

Scroll down to "Craig: So what made you decide to apply to YC?"

------
starpilot
Might add YC W16 to the headline.

~~~
dang
Ok, added. Thanks!

